# EPO



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK

some of you may know that I am walking 100Km non-stop for charity 5 weeks yesterday (22nd/23rd June). So was wondering about EPO as an aid to the walk, and my endurance. I am training correctly for it now, and am racking up the Kms - longest to date has been 43Km, but have a longer one next weekend and the 2 following that - out to about 70Km at the end.

It's a little difficult to search for 'EPO' on here as @Lorian (cough cough) has restricted searched to 4 characters or more. USed Google with the following criteria in the search box:

site:www.uk-muscle.co.uk EPO

and while there are a few people asking, there doesn't seem to be a lot of info other than @ausbuilt pointing to an article by Dwayne Chambers cycle man.

Does anyone have any information on this - or would I be better on say a cycling or other endurance forum?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Would EPO be useful for a walk? I'd of thought that it was of more use in sprinting to allow more O2 to be carried.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MrM said:


> Would EPO be useful for a walk? I'd of thought that it was of more use in sprinting to allow more O2 to be carried.


I was considering it to delay fatigue - rather than explosive training (like Dwayne Chambers and Lance Armstrong), and whether it was an option. this is basically 20 hours non stop :no:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry mate..I thougbt you were looking for a seller.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Sorry mate..I thougbt you were looking for a seller.


nah mate I can get it, just wanted to know if it is worth it...


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry mate but for this purpose i think it's silly to even consider it..


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Junglejpn said:


> Sorry mate but for this purpose i think it's silly to even consider it..


That's fine, thanks. Do you have a reference for me to read mate - I love the research part of things.


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Not on my phone but ive some links on my laptop at home ill look and send you later if you want.

I researched this a good bit myself and decided against it. I do long dist cycling. But the saftey side of it and the possible dangers outweighed the benefits for me... If i was in competitive cycling id consider it more but not for what i do... You'd really need to know what you're doing to lessen the sides and i wouldnt want to invest in it nor take the risks.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I would def look into the cycling forums for more info, seems very popular with these guys.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Junglejpn said:


> Not on my phone but ive some links on my laptop at home ill look and send you later if you want.
> 
> I researched this a good bit myself and decided against it. I do long dist cycling. But the saftey side of it and the possible dangers outweighed the benefits for me... If i was in competitive cycling id consider it more but not for what i do... You'd really need to know what you're doing to lessen the sides and i wouldnt want to invest in it nor take the risks.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


Cool - much appreciated.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

A mate has used EPO for motocross with epic results


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Interested in this myself for mma. Anyone used it?


----------



## TDI (May 27, 2013)

Hi

I am new here, so first of all, hello.

I am not a body builder like most people on there, but rather a long distance, high speed road cyclist. I have competed in a number of events, etc, and regularly put in 500km weekends, including a load of mountain pass climbing, which is savagely hard.

I am considering getting juiced up to see how strong I can get; I am not competing, and don't care about all the moral stuff that seems to be the flavour of the month with road cycling at the moment, so just want to get the info I can and start on with something.

I can't ask on most road cycling forums as I just get shot down immediately by the PC brigade, or just banned outright for bringing the subject up (despite the fact that cycling is one of the most doped up sports out there)...

So I thought I would ask you guys!

What would you think would be a good, ahem, 'supplement' for road cycling? I have used M1T a long time ago when I was into body building, but I am not sure how applicable something like that would be to an endurance sport like cycling.

Any thoughts, recommendations, links, etc, would be very welcome!

Cheers


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

winny


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Elvis82 said:


> I would def look into the cycling forums for more info, seems very popular with these guys.


You won't find anyone on a cyclist forum who would talk about it. It would be very rare for the average amateur cyclist to use EPO and even if they did - talking about it on a forum, no chance.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

PEDs for a charity walk? Seriously?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

All a moot point now.

Badly tore my right quad (3 places - one 8cm long, one 3cm, final one 1cm) - not even training, so no walk now.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> All a moot point now.
> 
> Badly tore my right quad (3 places - one 8cm long, one 3cm, final one 1cm) - not even training, so no walk now.


That sucks. How did you manage that?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

DiggyV said:


> All a moot point now.
> 
> Badly tore my right quad (3 places - one 8cm long, one 3cm, final one 1cm) - not even training, so no walk now.


That's terrible. Hope it doesn't take too long to heal.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dusher said:


> That sucks. How did you manage that?


Hyper extended it, as I stumbled in the middle of London and tried to regain my stride, and the right leg went back way too far - and I heard it go. not nice. I then looked up and ran full pelt into the back to a bus, used my face to stop me, and slowly slid down the back of it - cartoon style - very funny looking back at it. :lol:



Ian_Montrose said:


> That's terrible. Hope it doesn't take too long to heal.


8-12 weeks minimum :no:


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your injury Diggy. Even if the idea of someone sliding down the back of a bus cartoon style is hilarious haha.

Nothing worse than being out of action due to injury. Have a swift recovery!


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Better start looking at some TB500!!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wolfy41 said:


> Better start looking at some TB500!!!


You mean Thymosin mate? Already all over it :lol:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe also IGF-1 LR3 and BPC 157:

BPC 157 5mg:- BPC 157 has been shown in rat studies to heal torn quadriceps muscles, detached achilles tendon, muscles that have been damaged/crushed.- dramatic fast recovery from muscle tears.- tendon to bone healing - increased ligament healing.- has a variety of protective effects in the organs.- human trials demonstrate healing and prevention of stomach ulcers.- Burn treatment.- Trials show it may help repair some liver damage after prolonged chronic alcohol exposure.- no adverse reactions have been seen in human trials.BPC 157 peptide has been shown to heal a variety of wounds in all areas researched, including internal organs, muscles, ligaments, tendons, skin, internal lacerations from surgery, etc


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes bro, Thymosin beta 4. It's done my shoulders a world of good. Good luck with your recovery mate


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

type 'uk muscle EPO' into google, few threads come up


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dusher said:


> Maybe also IGF-1 LR3 and BPC 157:
> 
> BPC 157 5mg:- BPC 157 has been shown in rat studies to heal torn quadriceps muscles, detached achilles tendon, muscles that have been damaged/crushed.- dramatic fast recovery from muscle tears.- tendon to bone healing - increased ligament healing.- has a variety of protective effects in the organs.- human trials demonstrate healing and prevention of stomach ulcers.- Burn treatment.- Trials show it may help repair some liver damage after prolonged chronic alcohol exposure.- no adverse reactions have been seen in human trials.BPC 157 peptide has been shown to heal a variety of wounds in all areas researched, including internal organs, muscles, ligaments, tendons, skin, internal lacerations from surgery, etc


THanks for this, just need to track some down  Reps.



Wolfy41 said:


> Yes bro, Thymosin beta 4. It's done my shoulders a world of good. Good luck with your recovery mate


Cool, I know someone else on here, who used it very successfully for a shoulder injury, mine should be here today.


----------

